# Can anyone help with a feature for our urbex website please...



## TeeJF (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi guys... 

We are not super au fait with creating websites and to date ours has been a bit basic. 

I originally managed to create a photo map of Beelitz Heilstatten with some of the buildings boxed in yellow - I used frames and then dropped miniature pics of the buildings into the relavent cell in the frame, and then allocated links to the miniatures. So when you click the relavent building it opens the photo page of that building. 

Trouble is I'm down to buildings now which appear quite small on the photo map and I can't get the new links on because they're too close to the buildings we have already done, try as I might. 

Does anyone know HOW to create zones on an existing photo and then assign URLs to them so that I can make any building on my Beelitz photo map open a report page? I think it's called "zoning".

Cheers me dears...


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 24, 2011)

Why not just pop a Google map in there? You can then add in pins which you can add comments to, AND put in URL's to link to photo's. You can even (I think, I'm sure I've done it before) pop thumbnails into the comments/description callout.

If it sounds like something you'd like to do give me a shout if you need any help. Although the procedure is really, really easy, and well explained here...

http://maps.google.com/help/maps/getmaps/quick.html


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheers!!! That looks very promising. To be honest the aerial map is Google earth anyhow so this is probs the easiest way.


----------



## smiler (Nov 28, 2011)

I took a quick look at your site, ninety minuets later I was still looking, I had no idea you folks were part of a musical ensemble, although it goes some way to explain how you get to explore so much, bloody great idea, I wish I thought of it. (I wish I could play a musical instrument).


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 29, 2011)

smiler said:


> I took a quick look at your site, ninety minuets later I was still looking, I had no idea you folks were part of a musical ensemble, although it goes some way to explain how you get to explore so much, bloody great idea, I wish I thought of it. (I wish I could play a musical instrument).



Ah but Mister! We sort of retired from playing in 2005 and it was only a fun thing, not a job. I work in broadcasting and TJ is a music teacher. We are both self employed so that's how we find enough time to explore. Having no kids helps too!

Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## krela (Nov 29, 2011)

Cool, JMJ is a bit of a personal hero of mine. A much under-rated pioneer of electronic music and multimedia.


----------



## gingrove (Nov 29, 2011)

krela said:


> Cool, JMJ is a bit of a personal hero of mine. A much under-rated pioneer of electronic music and multimedia.



Dead right there - there's not many that I would have waited five hours for on a wet night in Docklands then had to sleep on Victoria coach station because we missed the last bus! Great website too


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 29, 2011)

*Wow! Cheers fellas...*

Blimey, thanks guys! 

We haven't played since 2005 though 'cos we had a huge outdoor charity show in Essex fall through after cancelling a small UK tour in order to do it. The worst of it was we had pledges in place for £22,000 of the £27,000 total staging bill already so the charity would have got an absolute packet from it had the show gone ahead. It all boiled down to a real numb nuts promoter who hadn't got a clue what he was doing... 

And then about 13 months ago Tonto was attacked and knifed about 3 months after we had re-kindled our enthuisiam and started working seriously hard to put the band back on the road again. She needed surgery to make her right thumb work and it's only just getting back to anything like normal. But these things are sent to try us. 

Oh the stories we could tell you about JMJ! Our on stage cameraman was Jarre's web site author for absolutely ages and his unofficial photographer too, so we had access, albeit indirectly, to the bloke. 

But to be honest that part of our website is in dire need of some overhauling as it's full of crappy errors of HTML et all so please forgive the occasional banner headline which comes out so big you can't display it etc. etc. etc. And our instrument page is woefully out of date too! 

This thing where I want to make parts of a jpg image of Beelitz clickable to open pages is proving a right old pain in the chuff. I did try the Google Maps suggestion which Seahorse kindly made but it didn't prove easy and I wasn't sure it really looks how I want it to. I've contacted a proper web site author in the mean while so God knows what it's going to cost us to get it sorted out!


----------



## krela (Nov 29, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> This thing where I want to make parts of a jpg image of Beelitz clickable to open pages is proving a right old pain in the chuff. I did try the Google Maps suggestion which Seahorse kindly made but it didn't prove easy and I wasn't sure it really looks how I want it to. I've contacted a proper web site author in the mean while so God knows what it's going to cost us to get it sorted out!



You may or may not find this link useful...


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 29, 2011)

Oooo... cheers. I'll have a butchers!


----------



## smiler (Nov 29, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Ah but Mister! We sort of retired from playing in 2005 and it was only a fun thing, not a job. I work in broadcasting and TJ is a music teacher. We are both self employed so that's how we find enough time to explore. Having no kids helps too!
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments.



Thanks for that, I hope you get your website set up as you want it, although I enjoyed it as it is.
My regards to T and my hope that she gets full use of her hand back.


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Whilst the link that _*seahorse*_ gave allows you to quickly add a small map you could go further if your webhost allows php/mysql

The infowindow (the popup thing when you click a marker) can hold pretty much anything you want.

http://battleheadquarters.info/mapping.php

The infowindow on there is set to display the bhq name, the type (but only if it is known) and whether the bhq is extant. Marker colour logic should be obvious. No login to google or complicated coding. The mysql database it is getting the info from contains far more info but that's for another day


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2011)

Gosh, thank you very much for that. I kind of understand what's going on there but I haven't a scoobies how you created it. 

The problem is I am a total fc*ktard where HTML et all comes in so if I can't create it with Microslut Frontpage I struggle a bit.

So how did you actually create it? When I put the map into "Satellite" mode it will display exactly what I want IE Beelitz in this case, with markers for each building we have explored. I could presumably put a thumbnail of each building into the info box and then make the box clickable to open the relavent report page on our site?

Thanks again...


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2011)

smiler said:


> My regards to T and my hope that she gets full use of her hand back.




Cheers bud. She's flattered by your kind comment. It is mending and to see her you wouldn't know anything was amiss but she is still having a bit of difficuly, mainly manipulating small objects. But her playing is almost back to normal again now. The psychological scars sadly are taking rather longer to heal but we thank our lucky stars that it was only a relatively minor injury rather than her having been stabbed or the like...


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2011)

krela said:


> You may or may not find this link useful...




Struggling to make this work Krela old fruity, but we are trying! The fact that I'm a computer Luddite doesn't help! 



Aha! Dragging the page to the right produces a toolbar! Fiendishly clever people these Chinese!!!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 30, 2011)

tigger2 said:


> Whilst the link that _*seahorse*_ gave allows you to quickly add a small map you could go further if your webhost allows php/mysql
> 
> The infowindow (the popup thing when you click a marker) can hold pretty much anything you want.
> 
> ...



I assume that's your work Tigger? In which case you might be interested to know that the BHQ's at Inverallochy and Peterhead are extant. 

Thread on RAF Peterhead is here... [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=13712[/ame]


Unfortunately I deleted the thread on Inverallochy's BHQ since the pics were hosted on a now defunct site. But it's there all right, as you can see from my pic on Geograph...http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1321373


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 30, 2011)

Tilt viewer is pretty sexy 

http://simpleviewer.net/tiltviewer/app/

working on my site
http://morningstar-cyberwear.com/tiltviewer/


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> Tilt viewer is pretty sexy
> 
> http://simpleviewer.net/tiltviewer/app/
> 
> ...




Oooo, I do like that! It wouldn't do for our Beelitz page but I know several other parts of the site it would be great for. Is it freeware or do you have to buy it?

Thnaks for the heads up on that one Paul...


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2011)

FINALLY! 

IT'S SORTED!   

Thanks Krela, it works a treat. It was just numbnuts applying the science of dumbnastics to it that has taken so long to make it work! 

The results are at: 




...*CLICK the PIC*...​
But be warned if anyone toddles off to see it, not all of the red bordered buildings have been posted yet so some won't work for a wee while.

Thanks again Krela, and indeed everyone that has given us help on this. We really appreciate it.

Cheers! ​


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> I assume that's your work Tigger? In which case you might be interested to know that the BHQ's at Inverallochy and Peterhead are extant.



Thanks for that, they are extant in my database but I'd not set the flag that the map derives it's status from.


----------



## krela (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad I could save you a few pennies. 

I would have offered to do it for you but I try and avoid web development work these days, it bores me senseless.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2011)

krela said:


> I try and avoid web development work these days, it bores me senseless.



I can equate to that! Poor old TJ spends so much time sat in front of a computer running her internet shop that I don't feel it's fair to lumber her with doing our exploration pages. But there's times when I can't face another jpg let alone create new, spangly pages!

Thanks again for your help, it's much appreciated. 

M and T


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 1, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Oooo, I do like that! It wouldn't do for our Beelitz page but I know several other parts of the site it would be great for. Is it freeware or do you have to buy it?
> 
> Thnaks for the heads up on that one Paul...




It's free and can be put on the page instead of as the page


----------

